# what can i do for a betta divider



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i want to make a diveder for mt 2.5 and 5.5 plz help me


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I just use plastic embroidery forms for stuff like that. Extremely cheap, can cut it to fit, large enough holes for water to pass through nicely.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanx Boxermom, do you mean the stuff you can get at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, that's where I get mine. Less than $1 for a sheet.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thats also what i do


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok thank you.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a brilliant idea guys, I've always used clear perspex that my ex gets from work. Now i've heard that idea i think i'll use that instead from now on!


----------

